# FS: Exotic Rare plant



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some Erios Japan for sale for $45 each. These plants require high CO2, low pH, and high nutrient substrate like ADA or supplement with root tabs.










another species I will have ready soon:


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank ill take 1....


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Which erio is in the second picture frank? Is it Erio china?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My large Taco is doing well in the 10 gallon Glosso tank with Metricide (I LOVE debunking myths ). Those are some sweet looking new Erios, Frank. 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Which erio is in the second picture frank? Is it Erio china?


Stephan it is a type of Erio China, but the type is yet to be named.....

It may be available later on!!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MORE PLANTS FOR SALE:

Another Erios Japan for $45









Erios Kimberly $35









Fissiden tied on rock $8, 2 for $15, 4for $25









moss ball 1 for $8 2 for$15


----------

